# links hidden in just one word



## Philippa

Hi!
Is there an easy way to do the neat link thing?
So it looks like this instead of this:
http://home.surewest.net/fifi/index50.html
Thanks guys!
Philippa


----------



## Benjy

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi!
> Is there an easy way to do the neat link thing?
> So it looks like this instead of this:
> http://home.surewest.net/fifi/index50.html
> Thanks guys!
> Philippa




click on the little world icon with the chain link (its in the editing tool bars)
it gives you the option for the text and the link. i assume you are doing it manually?


----------



## Philippa

Reading 
How cool is that! Thanks Benjy!
I wonder what the little envelope and little sharp or number signs do?!! It's clever this stuff! Too clever for me!
Thanks again!
Philippa


----------



## garryknight

Philippa said:
			
		

> I wonder what the little envelope and little sharp or number signs do?!!


If you hover your mouse pointer over the icons, you'll see a little note (known as a 'tooltip') telling you what they're for. The envelope is for inserting an e-mail address into a post.
[CODE]The 'sharp' (number, pound) sign is for
turning text into 'code'. When you use it,
the text looks like this paragraph.[/CODE]


----------



## valerie

Benjy said:
			
		

> click on the little world icon with the chain link (its in the editing tool bars)



Another question (probably silly question, but I ask anyway)

How come I do not see this little world icon? Where can I find the 'editing tool bars'?

OK, I found it, just when I was validating this post, it is in the 'advanced answer screen' tool bar, with the color and font buttons


----------



## zazap

Hello, it's me stupid.  I've been wondering how to do that myself, and I found this thread by coinidence.  But I still don't get it.  When I click on the world icon, it only gives me the link option.  Why oh why?  Please help me write smarter looking posts...zazap


----------



## Jana337

> When I click on the world icon, it only gives me the link option


Well, that's what you want, after all. 

Copy the URL - highlight the word that should be clickable - click on the icon - paste the URL.


----------



## zazap

Benjy said:


> click on the little world icon with the chain link (its in the editing tool bars)
> it gives you the option for the text and the link. i assume you are doing it manually?


Thanks!  This post got me confused but I figured it out now!


----------



## Argónida

Me interesa mucho esta cuestión. Yo también me pregunto desde hace tiempo cómo se hace. Problema: con la explicación en inglés me pierdo, no lo acabo de entender.

¿Algún alma caritativa me lo puede explicar en español?

Gracias.


----------



## Rayines

Argónida said:


> Me interesa mucho esta cuestión. Yo también me pregunto desde hace tiempo cómo se hace. Problema: con la explicación en inglés me pierdo, no lo acabo de entender.
> 
> ¿Algún alma caritativa me lo puede explicar en español?
> 
> Gracias.


Es muy simple, no te desesperes :
1º) Seleccionas y copias (usando el botón derecho del mouse) el url de la página que quieres reproducir (sólo lo copias).
2º) Escribes en tu mensaje (el de WR) el título que quieres que tenga tu referencia, por ejemplo: *pronombres*.
3ª) Luego seleccionas (pintas) esa palabra, y cliqueas en los íconos de arriba el mundo con los eslabones. Te aparece una ventanita, donde pegas el link que habías copiado antes (presta atención de que no se repita dos veces http). Y aceptas.
4ª) Así te queda fijado el link "debajo" de la palabra *pronombres*.
5ª) Por supuesto, terminas de escribir tu mensaje .
6ª) Siempre te conviene hacer una "vista preliminar", y observar si el link quedó bien fijado.
¡Suerte! (yo estoy 20 minutos más por si quieres hacer alguna pregunta).


----------



## Argónida

Si conseguís ver esto, es que ya he aprendido: gracias Rayines.

Ok!


----------



## Aurin

Thank you Philippa for starting this thread and to all the others for the explanations. I also wondered how to quote a link in this nice way and one time I thought that maybe you have to have 1000 hits to be allowed as you need 30 hits to quote a link. Now I´m happy that I understood it and I am able to apply it.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Another way:

 [url="http://www.dancingbush.com"]Click here to see Dancing Bush![/url]
 but remove all the dots.
Click here to see Dancing Bush!


----------

